
What educators must learn from IBM’s ‘betrayal of science’ - refrigerator
https://hackernoon.com/what-educators-must-learn-from-ibms-betrayal-of-science-10126d988655
======
mushinron4
This is like criticizing the Wright brothers for making a plane that didn't
flap wings, or demanding cars that gallop.

